# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  [VGA]MSI HD4670 : Tầm trung cấp - Ðến lượt ATI trổ tài

## yentatoo

[VGA]MSI HD4670 : Tầm trung cấp - Ðến lượt ATI trổ tài
*I. Giới thiệu :*

* Cùng nhìn lại cuộc chiến ATI-Nvidia thời điểm 9 tháng trước, khi Nvidia đang dẫn lợi thế...*

Nvidia lúc đó đã rất biết tận dụng lợi thế của mình : Ngay sau khi chiếm được dẫn đầu ở phân khúc cao cấp với 9800GTX và 9800GX2, họ đã tiếp tục vươn rộng bàn tay mình xuống khắp các phân khúc cơ bản và trung cấp bằng các sản phẩm khác của Series 9.

Ở tầm trung cấp, đó là 9600GT và 9600GSO( được rebrand từ 8800GSO).

Ở tầm cơ bản, đó là 9500GT, và sau này là 9400GT. 
* 

Thời điểm cách đây 6 tháng, Nvidia đã luôn thắng thế và lấn át ở mọi phân khúc
​*
Có thể nói họ đã lấp đầy các phân khúc của mình, từng bước thống trị thị trường, với ý đồ không cho ATI có khả năng ngóc dậy.



*
6 tháng sau :*

HD4800 thành công vang dội ở phân khúc cao cấp, doanh số lấn át GT200. Kết quả là thị phần của ATI đã có hy vọng đạt đến 1 nửa thị trường card rời, một mốc đáng mơ ước khi mà trước đây liên minh AMD-ATI luôn thua thiệt trước Nvidia.

*[replacer_img]
Thế đối đầu giữa hai bên sau khi HD4850, HD4870 và HD4870x2 ra đời.

​*

Giờ là lúc ATI hoàn thành tham vọng "thâu tóm 1/2 thị trường" đó, bằng chính cách như Nvidia đã làm, đó là chuyển qua thâu tóm các phân khúc thấp hơn bằng các sản phẩm có p/p tốt.

HD4350 và HD4550 được giới thiệu ở phân khúc cơ bản. HD4670 cùng người anh em HD4650 bước vào thị trường người dùng trung cấp. ATI đã định hướng nó là sản phẩm thay thế card cao cấp cũ HD3850. Và xét đến mức giá lúc phát hành, do cùng mức giá, HD4670 chính là kẻ sẽ xử lý card đối thủ 9500GT.

*

Đến lượt ATI trổ tài:*


Một sản phẩm cao cấp, nó có thu hút người dùng hay không, phụ thuộc vào hiệu năng của nó mang lại đạt đến mức nào, bởi người dùng cao cấp thường quan tâm đầu tiên đến hiệu năng. Nói cách khác, sp cao cấp của hãng nào đạt được ngôi vị vương miện hiệu năng, hãng đó chiến thắng.

Người dùng trung cấp lại có mối quan tâm khác, đó là hiệu năng phải đi đôi với giá thành. Điều này rất dễ hiểu, bởi số tiền mà họ chi cho một card đồ họa là có hạn. Trước đây, Nvidia đã thâu tóm phân khúc này bằng những sản phẩm có hiệu năng/giá vô cùng tốt, đó là 8600GT, và sau này là 9600GT.


Giờ là lúc ATI trổ tài của mình ở phân khúc trung cấp với HD4670. Thành công là điều có thể đoán trước bởi những người anh em đi trước trong series HD4000 đã quá nổi tiếng với p/p rất tốt. Nhưng hãy xem, liệu tiếng vang của HD4670 tạo nên có được như 8600GT và 9600GT khi xưa đã làm nên hay không? Liệu nó có đủ sức để thay thế đàn anh HD3850 và lấn át 9500GT?


*ATI đang dần lấp đầy bản đồ "thống trị" ở các phân khúc?*
​*2. Thông số kỹ thuật :* 
Kể từ series HD3000, cách đặt tên của ATI đã giúp người đọc dễ dàng nhận biết phân cấp của sản phẩm: 
_Số đầu tiên đại diện cho thế hệ kiến trúc (HD3000,HD4000)
_Số thứ nhì đại diện cho phân cấp(8 cho cao cấp, 6 cho trung cấp; 3-4-5 cho tầm thấp và cơ bản)
_Con số thứ 3 đại diện độ mạnh yếu của từng card trong cùng phân cấp, ví dụ HD4870>HD4850>HD4830. Đơn giản hơn, có thể hiểu 70,50,30 là sự thay thế của cái tên XT,PRO,LE cũ.

Theo đó, HD4670 nhắm tới thị trường trung cấp(và mạnh hơn phiên bản rút gọn của nó là HD4650 một tí), tuy nhiên, mức giá của nó quả thực không còn phải là dành cho thị trường trung cấp nữa. 79$ ở nước ngoài(tham khảo tại newegg.com), đó quả thực là mức giá mà người dùng thấp cấp muốn chơi game vẫn có thể hướng tới( Nếu bạn thắc mắc mức giá ở VN có còn tốt như thế nữa không, thì bạn yên tâm, vẫn có những nhà phân phối đã đem HD4670 với mức giá rất rẻ, chênh lệch với nước ngoài không cao : MSI HD4670 - 88$, Gigabyte HD4670 - 100$ ....)

Trở lại vấn đề vì sao với mức giá thấp như vậy, mà tại sao tôi vẫn khẳng định HD4670 là card trung cấp? Thứ nhất là ATI đã định hướng nó là sp trung cấp qua cách đặt tên như trên, và thứ hai là qua thông số kỹ thuật.




​Nếu bạn để ý kỹ thị trường card đồ họa hiện nay, thì bus bộ nhớ của các phân khúc card như sau : Các card cao cấp là từ 256bit đến 512 bit. Trung cấp là dưới từ 128bit đến dưới 256bit(hầu hết đều là 128bit, hiếm hoi có 9600GSO hơi "lai căng" 1 tí với 192bit), Còn lại dưới 128bit, chính xác chỉ có card 64bit, là card tầm thấp và cơ bản . Lẽ dĩ nhiên, HD4670 là card 128bit, tức tầm trung.

HD4670 được định hướng để thay thế HD3850, một card cao cấp cũ thuộc series HD3000. HD4670 với giao tiếp bộ nhớ 128bit và kích thước đế chỉ 146mm2, tất nhiên sẽ mát mẻ hơn, ít tốn điện hơn , ít nhất là về mặt lý thuyết. Không những thế, hiệu năng của nó dự đoán sẽ còn vượt qua HD3850.

* Như vậy, rõ ràng ý đồ của ATI khi phát hành HD4670 với GPU RV730XT chính là đem đến người dùng một card trung cấp, có mức giá dành cho cả người dùng cơ bản và thấp cấp, nhưng hiệu năng lại vượt qua cả một card cao cấp cũ ?* 

Nghe có vẻ hứa hẹn, nhưng tốt hơn hết, ta hãy chờ kết quả benchmark.

*III. Hình ảnh sản phẩm :* 



MSI đã một lần nữa khẳng định lại định hướng "tầm trung thế hệ sau thay thế cho tầm cao thế hệ trước" của ATI, bằng cách lấy hình ảnh đại diện ở các thế hệ GPU cao cấp đời trước là HD4800, Geforce 9800... để làm hình ảnh trên vỏ bìa của HD4670, đó là hình tượng cô gái robot (CyborGirl)

(trong khi đó, vỏ bìa và decal của các dòng card cao cấp mới là HD4800 và GT200 được thay thế bằng hình ảnh đại diện mới - hỏa quái )
*

Mặt trước



Mặt sau*


Card khá nhỏ gọn, ngắn và đơn giản, chỉ bao gồm 1 tản nhiệt và bo mạch với số tụ vừa đủ. MSI sử dụng hầu hết tụ rắn cho HD4670, duy chỉ có phía đuôi card sử dụng 1 tụ hóa. 
*

Chính diện




Nhìn nghiêng




Mặt sau 


*

Card chỉ có 2 cổng xuất DVI-I và kèm theo một đầu chuyển cho người dùng màn hình DSUB. 


*[replacer_img]
Các cổng giao tiếp


Đầu chuyển DVI-DSub*




Đây có thể coi là một nhược điểm! Bởi việc nghèo nàn trong các cổng giao tiếp sẽ khiến những người chơi HTPC muốn xây dựng một hệ thống có khả năng kết nối HDMI hay SVideo-out không cảm thấy hài lòng ( thậm chí MSI còn không kèm theo cả đầu chuyển DVI-HDMI )
*

Sẵn sàng cho CrossFire ( nhưng ... lại không kèm cầu nối CrossFire =) )*

Có thể nói tản nhiệt của MSI HD4670 chính là sự lặp lại của phiên bản tản nhiệt dành cho HD4850 V151 OC với một mức độ rẻ tiền hơn : Cũng là hệ thống các cánh tủa ra hợp lại thành một khối đặc, nhưng có màu trắng thay vì màu đồng, và lần này làm hoàn toàn bằng nhôm. Tuy nhiên độ cứng thì vẫn thế, vì tôi xin nhắc lại là rất đặc, và bạn muốn làm tổn thương tay bằng cách thử bẻ cong các cánh đang tủa thì .. cứ việc [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Với hệ thống tản nhiệt như vậy, có thể dự đoán MSI HD4670 có nhiệt độ khả quan không kém HD4850 V151 OC .
(để rõ hơn xin xem lại bài viết về MSI HD4850 V151 tại đây 
http://vozforums.com/showthread.php?t=144169
)

*

Hệ thống tản nhiệt cho MSI HD4670 - sự tái hiện lại của MSI HD4850 V151 OC*


Cũng là quạt nhỏ có các cánh trong suốt, trục giữa màu trắng được in logo MSI.

*[replacer_img]
Quạt làm mát với logo MSI in ở trục*

Nhìn kỹ lại, các cánh của tản nhiệt phân bố không đều, và hơi trải dài ra ở phía đuôi quạt :


*
Các cánh tản nhiệt ở phía đuôi card dài hơn so với phần còn lại*
​

*III. Nhiệt độ card :*


HD4670 - Khi không tải (idle):



HD4670 - Khi tải (fullload) :




So với HD3850

HD3850 - IDLE :


HD3850 - FULLLOAD :






Tổng kết



​

Trái với dự đoán, HD3850 dù dùng công nghệ cũ nhưng không hề nóng hơn rõ rệt mà chỉ có nhiệt độ cao hơn HD4670 1 ít. Tuy nhiên, card HD3850 chúng tôi test lần này có tản nhiệt khá , có lẽ đó chính là 1 phần lý do khiến nó có nhiệt độ khả quan như thế.

Với MSI HD4670, dù dùng tản nhiệt đơn giản, nhưng hiệu quả mang lại thì rất tốt : idle 37 độ, fullload 48 độ. Điều này đã được tiên liệu trước khi tôi nhận thấy tản nhiệt của nó được thiết kế khá giống với đàn anh MSI HD4850 V151-OC của nó.

*IV. Hiệu năng :*

*Crysis Patch 1.2.1 - Demo : Aussault Harbor - 1024x768 ALL HIGH
*



*[replacer_img]
1024x768 ALL HIGH 0xAA




1024x768 ALL HIGH 4xAA*



Ở cả 2 mức khử răng cưa và bình thường, HD4670 đều cách khá xa so với HD3850, 9500GT.

Trong khi đó, HD4670 CrossFire và HD4850 tỏ ra khá ngang ngửa với số khung hình không khác biệt nhau là mấy.
​


*World In Conflict Patch 1.0.0.8- Built in Benchmark - 1440x900 
*





*

1440x900 - HIGH




1440x900 - VERY HIGH
*
<div style="text-align: left">
HD4670 lại tiếp tục vượt qua 9500GT và HD3850. Trong khi đó, HD3850 đã bắt đầu sự yếu kém với khử răng cưa khi để thua một card cấp thấp là 9500GT ở mức VERYHIGH ( mức này có chế độ khử răng cưa là 4xAA 4xAF)

Ở game này, HD4670 CF và HD4850 vẫn tỏ ra khá ngang ngửa. Qua mức VERY HIGH, HD4670 CF mới nhỉnh hơn đôi chút nhờ thế mạnh khử răng cưa khá tốt được thừa hưởng từ gia đình HD4000.
​


​</div>
*IV. Hiệu năng :*


Hệ thống của tôi test như sau :



> Mainboard : Rampage Formula X48 v1 BIOS 0410
> CPU : Q9550 Step E0 @ 4005Mhz ( 475*8.5)
> RAM : 2 x ExtremeMemory 2GB 8500 @ 950 cas 5-5-5-15
> VGA : MSI R4850-T2D512 V151 | MSI R4850-T2D512-OC V151 
> HDD : Samsung 250GB SATA II 16MB Cache
> PSU : Corsair HX1000W
> Monitor : AOC 916SW
> ​


Đối với các game, hầu hết tôi đều sử dụng mức setting nặng nhất và test lần lượt chế độ không có AA và có AA(và AF) mỗi game ở độ phân giải 1440x900 ( chỉ trừ Crysis là ở 1024x768 HIGH setting , 0xAA và 4xAA) . Đối với 2 chương trình benchmark, tôi bench ở chế độ mặc định với 3DMark06 và chế độ Performance với 3DMark Vantage.



> _Sử dụng GPU-Z 0.2.8 và ATI Tool 0.2.7 để đo nhiệt độ
> _Game và benchmark tool:
> 
>  Futuremark 3DMark06 1.10 Futuremark 3DMark Vantage 1.01 CRYSIS patch 1.2.1 : Dùng Crysis Benchmark Tool , demo Assault Habor World In Conflict 1.0.0.8 : Built-in benchmark Company Of Heroes 1.7.1 : Built-in benchmark Devil May Cry 4 Benchmark Tool - DirectX 10 Enemy Territory: Quake Wars 4 Patch 1.5 - HOCbench + Fraps, demo Canyon Call Of Duty 4 - Modern Warface : Cut scene đo bằng tay với Fraps RACE DRIVER - GRID :Chơi game theo màn chỉ định theo cùng 1 tiêu chuẩn và đo bằng tay với Fraps Unreal Tournament 3 Patch 1.2 : HOCbench + Fraps - demo Containment​
> *Futuremark 3DMark06 và 3DMark Vantage
> *
> 
> <div style="text-align: center">​
> 
> ...





> *IV. Hiệu năng :*
> 
> *Company Of Heroes- Built in Benchmark - 1440x900 Ultra Setting
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ...

----------


## Men

*IV. Kết luận :* 
*
Kẻ thế chỗ xứng đáng cho HD3850 ....​
*
Câu nói ở đầu bài của tôi đã thành sự thực : HD4670 chính là một card tầm trung có mức giá cho người dùng bình dân với hiệu năng vượt qua card cao cấp cũ HD3850. HD4670 đã chứng tỏ được thực lực của mình ở rất nhiều game, đặc biệt là với khả năng khử răng cưa cực kỳ mạnh .

Về mặt điện năng, tôi quên nói là HD3850 cũng cần một đầu cấp nguồn phụ như HD4850, do đó tôi không cần phải đưa thêm bắng chứng để thuyết phục bạn rằng HD3850 tốn điện hơn so với HD4670, phải không ? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 


Từng là một card được đánh giá có p/p ngoài sức tưởng tượng, nhưng có lẽ giờ đây HD3850 đã làm xong nhiệm vụ của mình. Đã đến lúc "chiến sĩ già cỗi" này nhường chỗ cho HD4670 - với mức giá tốt hơn và hiệu năng nhỉnh hơn một chút(thậm chí thắng tuyệt đối ở nhiều game phổ biến)

Một bên là card nhỏ gọn với mức giá rẻ, công nghệ mới ít tốn điện năng và mát hơn, một bên là card cũ đồ sộ sắp đến hồi về hưu, bạn chọn card nào ? Tôi tin là bạn hiểu ý đồ của ATI khi phát hành HD4670 và cùng lúc chuẩn bị phase out HD3850[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

*
HD4670 - 9500GT May Cry!​*
Nếu như đàn anh 9600GT và 9600GSO mạnh mẽ bao nhiêu thì đáng xấu hổ thay, 9500GT lại yếu kém bấy nhiêu. Nên nhớ rằng MSI 9500GT có mức giá chỉ hơn MSI HD4670 10$, tức 98$. Nhưng nếu so với hiệu năng của HD4670, sẽ thấy mức giá này là vô lý : cao hơn 10$, nhưng hiệu năng lại bị HD4670 bỏ xa trong tất cả các game, và số khung hình kém từ gấp rưỡi đến gấp đôi, thậm chí không một lần ngóc đầu dậy ? Có thể nói tham vọng đặt chân vào thị trường trung cấp của ATI đã hoàn thành, bởi trong tầm giá dưới 100$ không có ứng cử viên nào từ phía Nvidia đủ sức đọ lại HD4670. Bằng đúng các cách mà NVdia đã "rải sản phẩm" vào khắp thị trường trung cấp khi họ thắng thế cách đây hơn 9 tháng, giờ đây ATI đang dần dần tô đỏ cho thị thường này, thế chỗ cho màu xanh. Nói là dần dần, vì họ đã có thành công vang dội bước đầu với HD4670, và tiếp theo sẽ là HD4650? 

Who would stop them ? It 's just be NVIDIA but not anyone else ... 

Hãy chờ sự đáp trả của NVIDIA bằng một sản phẩm trung cấp thuộc kiến trúc GT200, hoặc việc giảm giá 9600GSO - một sản phẩm có hiệu năng tương đương HD4670 đang có giá từ 90-120 trên newegg - trong thời gian tới. Còn bây giờ, ít nhất là trong vòng 2 tháng tới, HD4670 vẫn là kẻ chiếm lĩnh trên thị trường tầm trung.

*2 card HD4670 ở chế độ CrossFire - có là sự lựa chọn thông minh hơn so với HD4850?​*
Câu trả lời là có và không! 

Hiệu năng HD4670 CF là không thể phủ nhận được. Ngoài vấn đề với 2 game UT3 và Quake Wars khi bật khử răng cưa, ngoài ra 2 card HD4670 khi kết hợp với nhau đều chứng tỏ khả năng của nó có thể sánh được với HD4850, thậm chí còn vượt xa HD4850 ở nhiều game, như COD4, hay GRID. Vậy tại sao lại là "có và không" ?

Không, là khi bạn chỉ muốn một card đơn có đầy đủ sự hiệu quả mà không phải phiền hà tới giải pháp chạy đôi. Bởi không phải lúc nào sự ghép đôi cũng trơn tru, bằng chứng là UT3 và Quake Wars ngay trong bài review này. Ngoài ra, nếu bạn đang sử dụng bo mạch chủ không hỗ trợ CF, thì việc thay đổi main là cực kỳ bất tiện.

Có, là khi bạn đang cần nâng cấp từ 1 lên 2 card, hoặc đang muốn tận dụng bo mạch chủ sẵn có hỗ trợ CF của mình. Và vấn đề điện năng không đáng lo lắng lắm, bởi 2 card HD4670 ko tiêu tốn hơn HD4850 là bao nhiêu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

Như vậy vấn đề "không hay có" lúc này chỉ còn phụ thuộc vào chính bạn mà thôi. Còn với tôi, HD4670 CF hoàn toàn có đủ sức thay thế HD4850 về mặt hiệu năng, nhất là trong thời điểm 2 card MSI HD4670 đang có giá rẻ hơn kha khá với MSI HD4850 hiện giờ (176$ vs 218$)[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

*MSI HD4670 - Không chỉ là lợi thế về giá​*
"Qua sông thì phải lụy đò". Có lẽ tôi đã chăm chú quá nhiều đến chủ đề HD4670 mà quên dành đôi lời cho sản phẩm đã giúp tôi hoàn thành bài review này - MSI HD4670. Đã đến lúc bạn được biết đôi chút chi tiết về việc sản phẩm này được NPP bán tại Việt Nam. 

Khi HD4670 được ATI công bố, tôi đã dành rất nhiều sự chú ý cho card đồ họa này. Theo những bài preview lúc đó, đây hứa hẹn sẽ là một sản phẩm đủ gây tiếng vang tại thị trường trung cấp với p/p quá tốt .

Quả thật như vậy, cách đây một tháng, khi HD4670 ồ ạt vào Việt Nam, người dùng đã rất quan tâm và háo hức tìm mua. Tuy vậy, tôi vẫn chưa có cơ hội được tận tay test thử sản phẩm đầy thú vị này.

Khi mà trong thời điểm các card HD4670 lúc đó đều đang có giá 100$, Mai Hoàng - 1 nhà phân phối rất có tầm nhìn đã quyết định đem về MSI HD4670 cho người dùng Việt Nam một mức giá gây shock - 88$ . Hiếm có sản phẩm nào tại VN được phân phối với mức giá sát với giá ở nước ngoài như thế ( cách biệt 8$ so với 79.99$ tại newegg ).

Nhưng việc tôi quan tâm hơn cả là được cho mượn, tận tay test thử hiệu năng của 2 card HD4670 và so sánh với sản phẩm HD4850 mà mình đã từng làm cách đây 2 tháng. Một cảm giác rất khó tả khi chính mắt mình được chứng kiến một giải pháp đồ họa rẻ hơn mà lại thay thế được giải pháp đồ họa cũ hơn đã rất tốt mà mình từng thử qua.

Đúng như biệt danh "nhỏ, tài, xinh" mà tôi đã gán, MSI HD4670 có tản nhiệt vô cùng đơn giản, nhưng hiệu quả thì bất ngờ : mát, yên tĩnh và đặc biệt chi phí bỏ ra lại vô cùng hợp lý.

Không chỉ riêng MSI, tôi rất mong HD4670 nói riêng và thị trường card đồ họa tại Việt Nam chung, bất kể thương hiệu nào, sẽ có giá ngày càng hợp lý để người dùng đam mê công nghệ có thể tiếp cận với sản phẩm mới một cách công bằng như người dùng thế giới [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]



Cảm ơn bạn đã đọc qua bài review - Hãy cho ý kiến ngay bên dưới nếu có gì khen chê [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
*
Bài review được viết bởi [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>. Vui lòng để lại nguồn khi sao chép.*​

----------

